# Odd AFX chassis



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I just received an odd AFX chassis. It has solid rivets. I do not recall one like this, tjets maybe, but not AFX. On the underside, there is an embossed line under the AFX logo. It has a red 2 lam arm. Anyone know what version this chassis is?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Snap a photo, or three.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are some pics. The vette is what it came on.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

1971-1973 maybe?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

first release of Aurora AFX chassis had solid rivets


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Al looks to be right. I have six first gen cars with that chassis that looks to have come out in 1971.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems to run pretty strong, even with a well ground down brush. I think I will give it a bath and a tuneup.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Non dated solid rivet. Later first generation. Desirable green wire red tip armature too. She deserves a special place in your collection.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> first release of Aurora AFX chassis had solid rivets





Bill Hall said:


> Non dated solid rivet. Later first generation. Desirable green wire red tip armature too. She deserves a special place in your collection.


Isn't that a TUFF ONE Armature in it? I've read Aurora was using those in the early A/FX chassies to use up extras.

Randy.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a few of those. Well worth keeping..


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I will check the Resistance of the motor when I disassemble it for its bath.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

6.8 
6.8 
6.8


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Winner, Winner, Winner, That is a good long track road race arm, a set of JL magnets & Wizz brushes and it will be a blast to drive, good torque and still has good straight line speed one of my favorite arms. You might even be able to run the Super II crown with it depending on the track length and number of twisties. I have seen those arms ohm out from 6.2 to 6.9 and generally very equal electronically as well as balance, some have had a comm plate that was not flat, but that is an easy fix.

All in all a great arm, I thought they gave these the "Red Devil" name

Boosted


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

AFX "Red Devil"

OHM Range: 14.5 - 15.4
Red Wire with Red Tips










oneredz, that arm is excellent, and with some minor tweaks, will be good in almost any pancake motor chassis application.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

After cleanup and a new brush, it runs nicely. Magnets seem to be a little weak, but so what. It slides well in the turns. Super tires on back, and orings (6x2mm, nice and low) on front. The front tires looked good but are almost rock hard. I will use them for display only.




Thanks all, I thought this might be something different, and as a bonus, the #7 vette body is in very good shape.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and we can never have enough nice body's.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I say that chassis is probably about 72,73. The block under the AFX is were they blocked out 1971 that was on the earlier chassis.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> I say that chassis is probably about 72,73. The block under the AFX is were they blocked out 1971 that was on the earlier chassis.


Dave that's why we keep you around.....You remember that stuff.......


----------

